# I cannot live without Warcraft!



## Cloud (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope sorry I can't live without it.

Had 4 months off, convinced myself it was shit but then I ended up on Facebook which is the complete opposite of the the escapism of WoW. An old geezer once told me that you need a little fantasy in your life and I can see the wisdom of his words. Listening to that shit Facebook drivel about their bloody kids and being forced to watch some alien holiday pictures had literally sent me mad in a horrible whirlwind of horrific reality. I have my own life, it's mine, I don't care about anyone elses nor do I want them to know about mine.

I am so happy loggin on each evening and never does reality ever get mentioned. Bliss. All we talk about are weapons and dragons. The endless grinding is wonderfull for getting rid of anxiety and I'm happy to be back in the company of dwarves and gnomes discussing weapon stats rather than reading about somebodys divorce. I dont have to watch the shit on TV, with shows like come dancing and x factor and soaps making me wonder if being run over by a bus would be preferable to watching these crettins.

Thank god I have a life again!


----------



## cesare (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey ... you were concerned that your son won't concentrate on his GCSEs cos of WOW ... but you're well into it yourself? 

Apart from the Dad role model aspect for a 15 year old lad - why's it OK for you but not him?


----------



## Mungy (Oct 28, 2009)

i liked the warcraft demo i had. i play runes of magic, but its not as good


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

What cesare said


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Thank god I have a life again!



Er?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

At least with AD7D or Warhammer you have to actually be in a room, with other geeks.

WoW means you can quite happily sit on your own in a darkened room being an elf online inbetween sessions of eating cheese doritos and masturbating.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> At least with AD7D or Warhammer you have to actually be in a room, with other geeks.
> 
> WoW means you can quite happily sit on your own in a darkened room being an elf online inbetween sessions of eating cheese doritos and masturbating.



Little dusty orange penis


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> At least with AD7D or Warhammer you have to actually be in a room, with other geeks.
> 
> WoW means you can quite happily sit on your own in a darkened room being an elf online inbetween sessions of eating cheese doritos and masturbating.



Ask yourself this though..Wow or linedancing?


----------



## debaser (Oct 28, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> WoW means you can quite happily sit on your own in a darkened room being an elf online inbetween sessions of eating cheese doritos and masturbating.



I spent 2004 doing just this ^ good times, good times 

I found the best thing to do is to get drunk and rashly delete your character and then change your account email address and password to somthing you couldn't possible remember. Do it quickly, and don't say good bye to anyone ingame, just dissapear. You try to tell anyone your quiting and they'l easyily change your mind!


----------



## fubert (Oct 28, 2009)

if you want to play wow, play wow. just remember it's a game and not a priority.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2009)

debaser said:


> I spent 2004 doing just this ^ good times, good times
> 
> I found the best thing to do is to get drunk and rashly delete you character and then change your account email address and password to somthing you couldn't possible remember. Do it quickly, and don't say good bye to anyone ingame, just dissapear. You try to tell anyone your quiting and they'l easyily change your mind!



and then play call of duty and kill stuff with horrific realism


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 28, 2009)

cesare said:


> Hey ... you were concerned that your son won't concentrate on his GCSEs cos of WOW ... but you're well into it yourself?
> 
> Apart from the Dad role model aspect for a 15 year old lad - why's it OK for you but not him?



^^^^This.


----------



## strung out (Oct 28, 2009)

i've been clean about 5 months now. go me.


----------



## fubert (Oct 28, 2009)

cesare said:


> Hey ... you were concerned that your son won't concentrate on his GCSEs cos of WOW ... but you're well into it yourself?
> 
> Apart from the Dad role model aspect for a 15 year old lad - why's it OK for you but not him?



Well assuming Dad has all his priorities and the important things taken care of and he has time for it he can play WoW.


----------



## cesare (Oct 28, 2009)

fubert said:


> Well assuming Dad has all his priorities and the important things taken care of and he has time for it he can play WoW.



I didn't say that it wasn't OK for him.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

I think you're right to have a bit of escapism.  It's keeping it in check that's the difficult bit (and I speak from experience.)

getting away from it all by immersing yourself in a game is actually quite healthy... bit of a break from it all in a world you can quite easily control.  Just don't neglect the real world.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm glad I've never 'got' mmorpgs. I need a good story in a game. Not loads of other losers doing the same thing as me. That's basically work, but in troll form.


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm glad I've never 'got' mmorpgs. I need a good story in a game. Not loads of other losers doing the same thing as me. That's basically work, but in troll form.




Heh.  Like it.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 28, 2009)

Mungy said:


> i liked the warcraft demo i had. i play runes of magic, but its not as good


 

tried guild wars?


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 29, 2009)

I have racked up 250 days played time in wow and I disagree, its shit, I can't even be bothered to play casually and I have 2 months of paid up playtime left. Wotlk ruined the game for me, it's just not the same. Sure the game looks x10 more epic than it used by it plays x10 less epic than back in the day. Nothing but hardmodes even provide a challenge at the difficulty level the game is at now. I liked it when wow treated you like its bitch, spitting in the face of casual players, requiring 40 or 25 seasoned nerds to come together in a wonderful orgy of leetness and social anxiety to achieve anything at all. Bring back the bosses that could only be killed by exploits, doing heroic underbog in blues before they fixed the underbog lords was the most fun I ever had in a game ever, except maybe killing kael'thas before the hp nerf, the old wow is never coming back but their is a whole world of games out there so meh (I will definately be back for starcraft and diablo 3 mind )


----------



## Cloud (Oct 29, 2009)

fubert said:


> Well assuming Dad has all his priorities and the important things taken care of and he has time for it he can play WoW.



Exactly!

I cancelled WoW because I felt it had a negative effect on my sons homework, instead he went balls out on Facebook games (as MANY people on here do).

I conclude it is the internet and not WoW which is giving me problems but seeing as most of his tutors insist on coursework involving a computer there's not much I can do.


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> WoW means you can quite happily sit on your own in a darkened room being an elf online inbetween sessions of eating cheese doritos and masturbating.



And that's a bad thing?


----------



## fubert (Nov 1, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I cancelled WoW because I felt it had a negative effect on my sons homework, instead he went balls out on Facebook games (as MANY people on here do).
> 
> I conclude it is the internet and not WoW which is giving me problems but seeing as most of his tutors insist on coursework involving a computer there's not much I can do.



You know you can parental control WoW accounts ?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 1, 2009)

my 17 yr old son (aspergiers) 'relies' on WoW to chill aftre a day at school. its like a fix...which of course in an ideal world he wouldn't need and he does other stuff too ..parties, music, running... whatever but from what i have seen wow is what he needs to take time out and 'prepare' himslef for every day life. if it works why change?

i don't particually agree but why mend whats not broken?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i've been clean about 5 months now. go me.



It took losing my girlfriend to release me from it but I've been clean for 3 years. 

Cloud if you want a release from reality try an xBox instead. At least with an xBox it's possible to play games in managible putdownable chunks. Instead of huge life swallowing blocks of time like Wow.


----------

